# dx s/p tonsillar cancer and microcytosis



## MsMaddy (Nov 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell what would be the dx for status post tonsillar cancer?   I need dx for Microcytosis.

Thank You in advance

MsMaddy - CPC-A


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 10, 2008)

*How about*

I'm taking an educated guess ... V10.02

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

